# Hauge al Gent. Il Milan incassa.



## admin (16 Agosto 2022)

L'ex rossonero Hauge è stato ceduto ufficialmente dall'Eintracht ai belgi del Gent. Le cifre non sono ancora state comunicate ma il Milan, come da accordi, riceverà il 15%.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex rossonero Hauge è stato ceduto ufficialmente dall'Eintracht ai belgi del Gent. Le cifre non sono ancora state comunicate ma il Milan, come da accordi, riceverà il 15%.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

Attenzione, leggo di prestito secco


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2022)

Ammazza che affarone che abbiamo fatto con sto Hauge. Certo che se i nostri cominciassero a fare un po' di player trading magari potevamo alzare su un po' di ricavi e plusvalenze varie.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex rossonero Hauge è stato ceduto ufficialmente dall'Eintracht ai belgi del Gent. Le cifre non sono ancora state comunicate ma il Milan, come da accordi, riceverà il 15%.


Questo nel giro di due anni torna al Bodo: ragazzo simpatico e a modo, ma il livello è questo qui.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Attenzione, leggo di prestito secco


Esatto.
Prestito secco


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Prestito secco


povero Gordon, niente Barbie nuova per lui


----------



## chicagousait (16 Agosto 2022)

Niente incasso, solo prestito


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> povero Gordon, niente Barbie nuova per lui


Comunque non è lui il gaio di famiglia, è il fratello eh.
Ok dargli del tirchio, ma pure del gaio mi sembra ingeneroso


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex rossonero Hauge è stato ceduto ufficialmente dall'Eintracht ai belgi del Gent. Le cifre non sono ancora state comunicate ma il Milan, come da accordi, riceverà il 15%.


.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Agosto 2022)

Non vorrei però che gli stessi che ne approfittano per le solite battute (che ci stanno) fossero quelli che piangevano disperati per la cessione di Hauge. Che comunque a me sta simpatico, bravo ragazzo.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex rossonero Hauge è stato ceduto ufficialmente dall'Eintracht ai belgi del Gent. Le cifre non sono ancora state comunicate ma il Milan, come da accordi, riceverà il 15%.


A Jens auguro il meglio, impossibile non volergli bene.

Uno che dopo la finale di EL vinta, ancora nel campo a domanda dell'intervistatore su come giudichi la sua stagione, risponde: " La stagione non è finita, sarà un successo quando il Milan vincerà lo scudetto." 

Ragazzo d'oro, e pure il padre sembra una persona splendida.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Non vorrei però che gli stessi che ne approfittano per le solite battute (che ci stanno) fossero quelli che piangevano disperati per la cessione di Hauge. Che comunque a me sta simpatico, bravo ragazzo.


Com'era? Date via Leao e tenete Hauge? I nostri qualcosina di calcio sanno...


----------



## uolfetto (16 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Com'era? Date via Leao e tenete Hauge? I nostri qualcosina di calcio sanno...


Dare via Leao per Hauge non me lo ricordo sinceramente, ma capace che sia stato scritto pure quello.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Giocatore di buona tecnica ma fuori dal suo ambiente è regredito al livello caratteriale a un ragazzo della primavera. Sta a lui dimostrare che può avere il carattere per competere a livello pro o rimanere un...halilovic


----------



## ROQ (16 Agosto 2022)

nel migliore dei casi si parlava di poco più di 2 milioni per noi eh


----------



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2022)

Non incassiamo nulla è un prestito


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Giocatore di buona tecnica ma fuori dal suo ambiente è regredito al livello caratteriale a un ragazzo della primavera. Sta a lui dimostrare che può avere il carattere per competere a livello pro o rimanere un...halilovic


Nel Milan ha fatto meglio di Halilovic, ha giocato qualche partita in EL, ha pure segnato anche in campionato. Halilovic non mi pare che abbia mai giocato e non mi pare che davanti avesse chissà che fenomeno a toglierli il posto  Tra l'altro nella presentazione non c'era nemmeno l'addetto stampa del Milan quel giorno, arrivato quando non si sapeva nemmeno chi fosse il presidente del Milan visto che Yonghong Li era in giro a cercare nei tombini dell'ultima rata di pagamento ad Elliot, poi mai trovata e Han Li era a Londra a pregare Singer a non anticipare il riscatto del pegno Milan, dopo che Li aveva detto no a Commisso a cose fatte. Chissà cosa c'è dietro a quella trattativa saltata.

Tra l'altro mi hai rispolverato un nome che mi ero dimenticato che fosse esistito, è stato un po' come il Molise  Meno presenze di Digao e Albertazzi, tanto per dire.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2022)

Fa un ulteriore passo indietro, in cerca di un posto fisso, si giocherà una stagione (in teoria) da protagonista ed il prossimo anno sperano di avere un calciatore di livello più alto. 

Lo scorso anno pure a me è dispiaciuto fosse andato via, ma avevo capito perfettamente che non avrebbe giocato con noi e la plusvalenza era parecchio golosa. Magari il ragazzo si farà, ma ad oggi deve fare un passo indietro.


----------



## ROQ (16 Agosto 2022)

comunque a me piaceva, ma Leao a parte qualcuno che ne parlava come di Niang si capiva che era un bel crack con potenziale immenso, e Rebic era una garanzia e fino all'anno scorso era il titolare sulla carta, oltre a poter giocare ovunque...


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> comunque a me piaceva, ma Leao a parte qualcuno che ne parlava come di Niang si capiva che era un bel crack con potenziale immenso, e Rebic era una garanzia e fino all'anno scorso era il titolare sulla carta, oltre a poter giocare ovunque...



Avevano 3 esterni a sinistra, Rebic per rendimento non si toccava, Leao per potenzialità era di un altro pianeta rispetto ad Hauge....la scelta è stata logica...


----------



## ROQ (16 Agosto 2022)

certo, infatti ho solo detto che mi piace\va , ma io sono uno di quelli che avrebbe adattato Rebic a destra da subito dove siamo senza giocatori di livello da anni. Ricordiamo che da noi ebbe pochissime chances, ma si adattò subito e risolse anche qualche partita importante...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2022)

mi aspettavo di meglio da questo giocatore.

con leao non c'entra perchè il suo problema è la testa non tanto le doti.


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Agosto 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> certo, infatti ho solo detto che mi piace\va , ma io sono uno di quelli che avrebbe adattato Rebic a destra da subito dove siamo senza giocatori di livello da anni. Ricordiamo che da noi ebbe pochissime chances, ma si adattò subito e risolse anche qualche partita importante...


ebbe poche chance non per chissà quale arcano motivo ma perché non era in grado di tenere il campo. Ha buoni spunti ma da noi non puoi giocare se hai solo qualche giocata.


----------



## ROQ (17 Agosto 2022)

per me i limiti non sono tanto suoi, quanto le potenzialità enormi di Leao (che se acquisisce una certa continuità può diventare devastante come Mbappe) e la garanzia del rendimento di Rebic, che ancora oggi non realizziamo quanto sia forte


----------

